# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ծնողներ զգուշացեք

## Ժունդիայի

Վերջերս բավականին մոդայիկ երևույթ է դարձել տնային դայակ վարձելը, բայց երբեմն էլ տեղի են ունենում նմանատիպ երևույթներ:




Պաշտապնեք ձեր պստոներին այսպիսի դևերից:

----------

yerevanci (23.03.2010), Արծիվ (23.03.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

Պաշտպանել դժվար թե կարողանան: Ավելի լավ է երեխեքին սովորացնեն *պաշտպանվել* այդ տիպի դևերից:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (23.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ծանոթներիցս մեկի 3-4  տարեկան երեխան նևրոզա ձեռք բերել դայակի ձեռը...

----------


## Կաթիլ

Չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանում այդքան տարածված է տնային դայակ վարձելը: Իսկ եթե կամաց-կամաց տարածում է գտնում, հավատացած եմ, որ մեզ մոտ ոչ մի դայակ *դև*աբար չի վերաբերվի փոքրիկի հետ: Հա, ինչու չէ՞, ես հավատում եմ, որ մեզ մոտ մարդիք դեռ այնքան չեն փչացել:

----------

CactuSoul (23.03.2010), DavitH (23.04.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Սովարաբար մայրերին դեկրետային արձակուրդ են տալիս: Երբեք չեմ հասկացել դայակի իմաստը, չէ որ երեխային մայրական սեր է պետք դեռ չծնված, էլ չեմ ասում ծնվելուց հետո:Մեր մոտ դա երևի այդքան էլ ընդունված չէ, չնայած մեր "արիստոկրատները" դա ավելի լավ կիմանան :Think:

----------

Կաթիլ (22.03.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> Չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանում այդքան տարածված է տնային դայակ վարձելը: Իսկ եթե կամաց-կամաց տարածում է գտնում, հավատացած եմ, որ մեզ մոտ ոչ մի դայակ *դև*աբար չի վերաբերվի փոքրիկի հետ: Հա, ինչու չէ՞, ես դեռ հավատում եմ, որ մեզ մոտ մարդիք դեռ այնքան չեն փչացել, իսկ հետո… մարդը, որը հնարավորություն ունի դայակ վարձելու  կջնջի տվյալ դայակի ողջ ցեղը երկրի երեսից, եթե նրա երեխայի մի մազը ծռվի:


Օրինակ ծնողներս ինձ փոքր ժամանակ մանկապարտեզում էին թողնում, ու այսօրվա նման հիշում եմ թե ինչպես էր _Զեփյուռ մորաքույրը_ մեզ սիլլա քաշում: Մանկապարտեզներում նմանատիպ երևույթնենր ավելի հաճախակի են:

----------

Sagittarius (23.03.2010), yerevanci (23.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Վիդեոյում ներկայացված օրինակը արտասահմանում բավական տարածված է: Ցավոք  :Sad: 

Դայակի շատ լավ ստացված տարբերակ եմ տեսել մեր ծանոթների մեջ, որ իսկապես երեխային պահելու համար աշխատանքից հրաժարվել չէին կարող երկու ծնողն էլ: Երեխային պահելու «դայակի» հերթափոխը կիսեցին երկու տատիկների միջև: Մոտավորապես տատիկները աշխատանքի էին գնում իրենց թոռանը պահելու: Բոլոր տեսանկյուններից ձեռնտու է ու ապահով:  :Smile:

----------

DavitH (23.04.2010), murmushka (22.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (22.03.2010), Կաթիլ (22.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (23.03.2010)

----------


## AMzone

էլ բան չկար համեմատելու, բերեցիք, ՔԱՌԱԿՈՒՍԻ եվրոպացիների օրինակը հայաստնացիների հետ համեմատեցիք. 
ես չեմ կարծում որ հայաստանում այդպիսի դայակ կլինի.  մեր ժողովուրդը ամենալավնա:

----------

DavitH (23.04.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> էլ բան չկար համեմատելու, բերեցիք, ՔԱՌԱԿՈՒՍԻ եվրոպացիների օրինակը հայաստնացիների հետ համեմատեցիք. 
> ես չեմ կարծում որ հայաստանում այդպիսի դայակ կլինի.  մեր ժողովուրդը ամենալավնա:


Կան ցավոք սրտի: Վառ օրինակը դա Հայաստանում իմ հարևաններից մեկն էր ու այնպիսի խանդավառութայմբ էր նկարագրում, կարծես հրաշագործություն էր արել: Պատմում էր, թե ինչպես է "դաստիարակում" իրեն վստահված ուրիշի երեխային: Փառք Աստծո, իմ տեղեկանալով, այլևս գործազուրկ է: 
Ի դեպ, այստեղ համեմատական ոչինչ էլ չկա քառակուսի եվրոպացիներին` մեզ նմանեցնելու: Այդ երևույթը առկա է ամենուր, ամեն ժամ: Թե՞ կասես` Հայաստանում մանկապղծության դեպքեր ու անչափահասների դեմ սեռական ոտնձգություններ էլ տեղի չեն ունենում ու այդ ամենը միայն քառակուսաձև Եվրոպայում է:

----------

Chilly (23.03.2010), yerevanci (23.03.2010), Ձայնալար (23.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Սովարաբար մայրերին դեկրետային արձակուրդ են տալիս: Երբեք չեմ հասկացել դայակի իմաստը, չէ որ երեխային մայրական սեր է պետք դեռ չծնված, էլ չեմ ասում ծնվելուց հետո:Մեր մոտ դա երևի այդքան էլ ընդունված չէ, չնայած մեր "արիստոկրատները" դա ավելի լավ կիմանան


Վճարովի դեկրետային առձակուրդը ընդամենը 70 օր է, բա դրանից հետո ինչ անեն՞ Երեխային բացի մայրական սիրուց նաև ուրիշ շատ բաներ են պետք՝ լավ կրթություն, լավ խաղալիքներ, լավ կենցաղային պայմաններ եւ վերջապես լավ մայրիկ, որը կյանքում էլի ինչ–որ դեր ունի ու հաջողակ է, ոչ թե առավոտից երեկո տանը սերիալներ ա նայում, մազերը տարին մեկ ա սանրում... ճիշտ է, երբ փոքր են երեխաները, շատ դժվար է, հնարավոր է նույնիսկ , որ մայրը աշխատելով իր երեխայի կյանքից շատ բաներ բաց թողնից ու կապվածությունը այն չլինի, բայց հավատացեք, որ արդեն մեծ տարիքում երեխաները դա կհասկանան ու ավելի շատ կգնահատեն իրենց մորը, քան որ չեն ընդունի նրան որպես անհետաքրքիր անձնավորություն, որը կյանքից հետ է մնացել մի 20 տարով ու ում հետ խոսելու թեմա չկա, բացի սերիալները քննարկելուց ու հարևան Մարգուշի անձնական կյանքը փորփրելուց։

Ամենալավ տարբերակը իհարկե տատիկներն են, բայց երբեմն դա էլ ա անհնար լինում, օրինակ տատիներն էլ են աշխատում, կամ ուրիշ քաղաքում են գտնվում...
այնպես որ, ստիպված մնում են մայրերը դայակների հույսին։

----------

Ariadna (23.03.2010), DavitH (23.04.2010), yerevanci (23.03.2010), Դեկադա (23.03.2010), Ձայնալար (23.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Վերջերս բավականին մոդայիկ երևույթ է դարձել տնային դայակ վարձելը, բայց երբեմն էլ տեղի են ունենում նմանատիպ երևույթներ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Պաշտապնեք ձեր պստոներին այսպիսի դևերից:


էս  ի՞նչ  դաժան  էր,  էտ  կնիկը  որ  ձեռս  էր  ընգել  էէէ,  մազերը  հատիկ  հատիկ  կպոկեի…………  պինցետով

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բալիկս դեռ մի տարեկան չկա: Ես արդեն երկու ամիս է աշխատում եմ: Իհարկե, ի սկզբանե, նրան աստիճանաբար սովորեցրեցի իմ բացակայությանը: Տղայիս նայում են իմ կամ ամուսնուս մայրը: Քանի որ մենք առանձին ենք ապրում, ապա նրանց խնամքը նաև ինչ-որ առումով ավելի սերտ կապ է ստեղծում երեխայի և տատիկների միջև: 
Հանգամանքների բերումով ամուսինս առաջարկել է դայակ վարձել, սակայն ես դեմ եմ կտրականապես: Նախ հայաստանյան պայմաններում այդ ինչքա՞ն գումար պետք է աշխատի ծնողը, որ կարողանա նորմալ դայակ վարձել (դայակների միջին "աշխատավարձը" ամսեկան մոտ 60000 դրամ է): Բացի այդ, եթե կա հնարավորություն, որ հարազատ ազգականը կարող է խնամել բալիկին, որը վստահ ենք, որ կլինի բարեհամբույր ու ուշադիր, որի համար մեր բալիկը թանկ էակ է, ոչ թե "աշխատանքային իր", ապա ինչո՞ւ դիմել օտարին, որի առումով վստահ չենք կարող լինել: Դայակի խնամքի կհամաձայնեմ միայն օրեկան խնամքի համար, եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մեր ծնողներն ի վիճակի չլինեն խնամել երեխային և միայն ու միայն այնպիսի դայակի, ում ճանաչում եմ ու որի առումով վստահ կլինեմ, որ երեխայիս հարազատի նման կխնամի:

----------

Ariadna (23.03.2010), DavitH (23.04.2010), keyboard (24.03.2010), VisTolog (23.03.2010), Դեկադա (23.03.2010), Կաթիլ (23.03.2010), Մանոն (22.04.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> էս  ի՞նչ  դաժան  էր,  էտ  կնիկը  որ  ձեռս  էր  ընգել  էէէ,  մազերը  հատիկ  հատիկ  կպոկեի…………  պինցետով


Դայակներ զգուշացե՛ք: Պաշտպանե՛ք ձեզ երևանցիներից :LOL:

----------

DavitH (23.04.2010), keyboard (24.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Երբեք ես իմ երեխաներին չեմ հանձնի ինչ որ դայակի որ խնամի նրանց, ինչքան էլ որ շատ զբաղված լինեմ: Ո՞վ կարող է քեզանից շատ սիրել քո սեփական երեխային և ո՞վ է նրա կյանքի համար պարտական եթե ոչ դու ինքտ: Կներեք բայց (սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքս) ես չեմ հարգում այն մարդկանց որոնք հանուն երկու կոպեկի իրենց երեխաներին հանձնում են մի ինչ որ դայակի որը իր վաստակած գումարից բացի ուրիշ բան չի մտածում: Եթե չունես մի մտերիմ, հարազատ կամ լավ բարեկամ ապա ամենալավագույն դեպքում կարելի է երեխային տալ մանկապարտեզ այլ ոչ թե երեխայի կյանքը վստահել այդպիսի հրեշների: Այդ you tube միջի երեխային չեմ ճանաչում բայց երբ այեցի շատ ցավ զգացի քանի որ ես էլ երեխա ունեմ և գիտեմ թե ինչքան քաղցր է ծնող-երեխա հարաբերությունը:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դե եթե երեխան արդեն խոսալ գիտի, կպատմի, մինչ խոսալ սովորելն ա պետք շատ զգույշ ընտրել դայակին:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բալիկս դեռ մի տարեկան չկա: Ես արդեն երկու ամիս է աշխատում եմ: Իհարկե, ի սկզբանե, նրան աստիճանաբար սովորեցրեցի իմ բացակայությանը: Տղայիս նայում են իմ կամ ամուսնուս մայրը: Քանի որ մենք առանձին ենք ապրում, ապա նրանց խնամքը նաև ինչ-որ առումով ավելի սերտ կապ է ստեղծում երեխայի և տատիկների միջև: 
> Հանգամանքների բերումով ամուսինս առաջարկել է դայակ վարձել, սակայն ես դեմ եմ կտրականապես: Նախ հայաստանյան պայմաններում այդ ինչքա՞ն գումար պետք է աշխատի ծնողը, որ կարողանա նորմալ դայակ վարձել (դայակների միջին "աշխատավարձը" ամսեկան մոտ 60000 դրամ է): Բացի այդ, եթե կա հնարավորություն, որ հարազատ ազգականը կարող է խնամել բալիկին, որը վստահ ենք, որ կլինի բարեհամբույր ու ուշադիր, որի համար մեր բալիկը թանկ էակ է, ոչ թե "աշխատանքային իր", ապա ինչո՞ւ դիմել օտարին, որի առումով վստահ չենք կարող լինել: Դայակի խնամքի կհամաձայնեմ միայն օրեկան խնամքի համար, եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մեր ծնողներն ի վիճակի չլինեն խնամել երեխային և միայն ու միայն այնպիսի դայակի, ում ճանաչում եմ ու որի առումով վստահ կլինեմ, որ երեխայիս հարազատի նման կխնամի:


Կներես միջամտությանս համար բայց ես իմ երեխային չէի հանձնի որևէ օտար դայակի իսկ եթե դա շատ անհապաղ է ապա ավելի լավ կլինի այնպիսի դայակ գտնես որին ճանաչում ես:

----------


## Արծիվ

Հիմնականում խնդիրը այն երեխաների մասին է որոնք դեռ խոսալ չգիտեն և դրա հետ մեկտեղ այդ երեխաների «խելոք» ծնողները գնում են այդ հիմար քայլին:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Երբեք ես իմ երեխաներին չեմ հանձնի ինչ որ դայակի որ խնամի նրանց, ինչքան էլ որ շատ զբաղված լինեմ: Ո՞վ կարող է քեզանից շատ սիրել քո սեփական երեխային և ո՞վ է նրա կյանքի համար պարտական եթե ոչ դու ինքտ: *Կներեք բայց (սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքս) ես չեմ հարգում այն մարդկանց որոնք հանուն երկու կոպեկի իրենց երեխաներին հանձնում են մի ինչ որ դայակի որը իր վաստակած գումարից բացի ուրիշ բան չի մտածում*: Եթե չունես մի մտերիմ, հարազատ կամ լավ բարեկամ ապա ամենալավագույն դեպքում կարելի է երեխային տալ մանկապարտեզ այլ ոչ թե երեխայի կյանքը վստահել այդպիսի հրեշների: Այդ you tube միջի երեխային չեմ ճանաչում բայց երբ այեցի շատ ցավ զգացի քանի որ ես էլ երեխա ունեմ և գիտեմ թե ինչքան քաղցր է ծնող-երեխա հարաբերությունը:


էս ոնց որ մի քիչ կոպիտ էր: :Smile: : Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք այն մայրերին, ովքեր հանուն էտ երկու կոպեկի ստիպված աշխատում են, որովհետեւ ընտանիքի կարիքները հոգալ է պետք: Ի՞նչ անեն... էտ երեխային սովամահ անեն թե տանը նստում են ու պահում են երեխա- ծնող հարաբերությունը: Լավ ծնող լինելու համար աշխատանքը խոչընդոտ չի, գուցե ժամանակի առումով որոշակի բարդություններ ա ստեղծում՝ չես հասցնում երեխայիդ հետ ավելի երկար ժամանակ անց կացնես, բայց ես գիտեմ բազում մայրիկների, ովքեր տանը նստած անգամ մտքի ծայրով էլ չեն մտածում, որ կարելի է զբաղվել երեխայով: Սրա մասին կարանք երկար խոսենք, բայց բերեք չշեղվեմ թեմայից: Կարծում եմ էս պարագայում պետք է օրենքը խստացնել, այսինքն պատժելիությունը խստացնել: Ու էտ նույ դայակները եթե տեսնեն, որ էն մյուսը ոնց ա պատժվում օրեքի լրիվ ուժով եւ ամբողջ կյանքում զրկվեն աշխատանք ունենալու հավանականությունից, կարծում եմ իրենց ուղեղին մի քիչ զոռ կտան ու կաշխատեն ճիշտ ու բարեխիղճ: Մենակ էն չի, որ գումար աշխատեն: Եթե ընտրել են երեխայի հետ գործ ունենալու ուղին` ուրեմն պետք ա իրենց էլ նեղություն տան կատարյալ կատարելու այդ աշխատանքը:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (23.03.2010)

----------


## Agni

Իսկապես բարդ խնդիր է, բայց մեզ մոտ էնքան շատա ծանոթ-բարեկամ շրջապատը, որ կարելի է իսկապես մեկին գտնել, ով վստահելի կլինի… Ախր բացի վստահելի լինելուց, դայակը պետքա հմտություններ ունենա երեխայի հետ վարվելու, լինի զարգացած:Եթե վճարվում է ուրեմն պետքա պատասխանատվություն կրի իր աշխատանքի համար ու մասնագիտանա :Smile:  Դեռ հին ժամանակներից դայակները լինում էին երեխային կրթող ու զարգացնող մարդիկ: Ուղղակի պետքա հասկանալ՝ ում ես վստահում քո երեխային…

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Կներես միջամտությանս համար բայց ես իմ երեխային չէի հանձնի որևէ օտար դայակի իսկ եթե դա շատ անհապաղ է ապա ավելի լավ կլինի այնպիսի դայակ գտնես որին ճանաչում ես:


Չհասկացա թե Ձեր մեջբերումն ինչ կապ ուներ: Կարծես թե հենց նույն բանն էլ ես էի գրել:

----------

keyboard (24.03.2010), Ձայնալար (23.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (23.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Չհասկացա թե Ձեր մեջբերումն ինչ կապ ուներ: Կարծես թե հենց նույն բանն էլ ես էի գրել:


դե ես էլ հենց նույնն էի ուզում ասել պարզապես իմ կարծիքը մեջբերեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> էս ոնց որ մի քիչ կոպիտ էր:: Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք այն մայրերին, ովքեր հանուն էտ երկու կոպեկի ստիպված աշխատում են, որովհետեւ ընտանիքի կարիքները հոգալ է պետք: Ի՞նչ անեն... էտ երեխային սովամահ անեն թե տանը նստում են ու պահում են երեխա- ծնող հարաբերությունը: Լավ ծնող լինելու համար աշխատանքը խոչընդոտ չի, գուցե ժամանակի առումով որոշակի բարդություններ ա ստեղծում՝ չես հասցնում երեխայիդ հետ ավելի երկար ժամանակ անց կացնես, բայց ես գիտեմ բազում մայրիկների, ովքեր տանը նստած անգամ մտքի ծայրով էլ չեն մտածում, որ կարելի է զբաղվել երեխայով: Սրա մասին կարանք երկար խոսենք, բայց բերեք չշեղվեմ թեմայից: Կարծում եմ էս պարագայում պետք է օրենքը խստացնել, այսինքն պատժելիությունը խստացնել: Ու էտ նույ դայակները եթե տեսնեն, որ էն մյուսը ոնց ա պատժվում օրեքի լրիվ ուժով եւ ամբողջ կյանքում զրկվեն աշխատանք ունենալու հավանականությունից, կարծում եմ իրենց ուղեղին մի քիչ զոռ կտան ու կաշխատեն ճիշտ ու բարեխիղճ: Մենակ էն չի, որ գումար աշխատեն: Եթե ընտրել են երեխայի հետ գործ ունենալու ուղին` ուրեմն պետք ա իրենց էլ նեղություն տան կատարյալ կատարելու այդ աշխատանքը:


Հարգելիս կներես որ կոպիտ ստացվեց, պազապես շատ ջղայնացա այդ վիդեոն նայելուց  :Smile:  իմ կարծիքը ցանկացա հայտնել: Ես նկատի ունեի որ կարելի է երեխային մանկապարտեզ տալ կամ էլ մի որևէ մտերիմ անձի այլ ոչ թե անկապ հանդիպած մարդու որի համար միևնույն է քո երեխայի ճակատագիրը: Հասկանում եմ որ ծնողը պետք է աշխատի որ երեխայի գոյությունը պաշտպանի բայց ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում որ այդ նույն ծնողը իր սեփական երեխային կհանձնի ամեն մի հանդիպած մարդու որը չգիտի թե երեխայի հետ ինչպես վարվել և խնամել: Հետաքրքիրա եթե դու աշխատեիր ու քո երեխային խնամող չլիներ բացի քեզանից և դրա հետ մեկտեղ չունենայիր որևէ մտերիմ անձ որը օգներ քեզ երեխայի խնամելու հարցում ապա դու ի՞նչ կանեիր, խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր:

----------


## Արծիվ

Այս հարցի միակ լուծումն այն է որ պետությունը չպետք է թույլ տա որ փոքր երեխաների խնամակալությունը հանձնվի այն մարդկանց ովքեր պատկերացում չունեն այդ գործից և ովքեր աշխատում են առանց մասնագիտությունը հաստատող փաստաթղթի (license certificate) միանգամից ձեռբակալեն այդ անձանց: Այդ ամենից հետո ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը կնկնի  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Երբեք ես իմ երեխաներին չեմ հանձնի ինչ որ դայակի որ խնամի նրանց, ինչքան էլ որ շատ զբաղված լինեմ: Ո՞վ կարող է քեզանից շատ սիրել քո սեփական երեխային և ո՞վ է նրա կյանքի համար պարտական եթե ոչ դու ինքտ: Կներեք բայց (սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքս) ես չեմ հարգում այն մարդկանց որոնք հանուն երկու կոպեկի իրենց երեխաներին հանձնում են մի ինչ որ դայակի որը իր վաստակած գումարից բացի ուրիշ բան չի մտածում: Եթե չունես մի մտերիմ, հարազատ կամ լավ բարեկամ ապա ամենալավագույն դեպքում կարելի է երեխային տալ մանկապարտեզ այլ ոչ թե երեխայի կյանքը վստահել այդպիսի հրեշների: Այդ you tube միջի երեխային չեմ ճանաչում բայց երբ այեցի շատ ցավ զգացի քանի որ ես էլ երեխա ունեմ և գիտեմ թե ինչքան քաղցր է ծնող-երեխա հարաբերությունը:


Բայց ինչի այդքան ծայրահեղ՞ 
Օրինակ, ընկերուհիս շաաաա՜տ ուշադիր, շաաաաա՜տ մանրակրկիտ մարդ ա, նույնիսկ ես, կամ մեր ընդհանուր ընկերուհիները առաջարկում էինք երեխայի հետ մնալ մի քանի ժամով, որ մի տեղ կարողանա գնալ, չէր վստահում։ Երբ արդեն պետք է աշխատանքի գնար, հետաքրքրվեց ու իր ընկերներից մեկի երեխաների նախկին դայակին հրավիրեց, ով շատ լավ համբավ ունի ու նորմալ պահում ա երեխային։
 Իր մայրը Հայաստանում չի ապրում, իսկ ամուսնու մայրը եւս երեք թոռ է պահում, այնպես որ հաստատ չէր կարողանա օրեկան 9 ժամ երեխայի հետ մնալ։ 
Պատկերացնում ես, որ 6 ամսեկան երեխային կարելի ա մանկապարտեզ տաաալլ՞՞՞   Զզվում եմ մանկապարտեզներից...
Ճիշտ է, հիմա այն չեն մանկապարտեզները ինչ սովետի ժամանակ, ավելի մակարդակով են, բայց մեկ է, էդ սառնությունը ու անտարբերությունը մանկապարտեզներում ավելի շատ է... իսկ սադիստ դայակները Հայաստանում դժվար թե պատահեն... փոքր երկիր ենք, մեկը տենց բան անի, կտան–կսպանեն։ Համ էլ՝ ոնց էլ չլինի ծանոթ տատիի պետք է վստահես, հո փողոցից մարդ չես բերելու...

----------


## Դեկադա

> Հարգելիս սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն էր և դա հեչ էլ կոպիտ չէր: Ես նկատի ունեի որ կարելի է երեխային մանկապարտեզ տալ կամ էլ մի որևէ մտերիմ անձի այլ ոչ թե անկապ հանդիպած մարդու որի համար միևնույն է քո երեխայի ճակատագիրը: Հասկանում եմ որ ծնողը պետք է աշխատի որ երեխայի գոյությունը պաշտպանի բայց ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում որ այդ նույն ծնողը իր սեփական երեխային կհանձնի ամեն մի հանդիպած մարդու որը չգիտի թե երեխայի հետ ինչպես վարվել և խնամել: Հետաքրքիրա եթե դու աշխատեիր ու քո երեխային խնամող չլիներ բացի քեզանից և դրա հետ մեկտեղ չունենայիր որևէ մտերիմ անձ որը օգներ քեզ երեխայի խնամելու հարցում ապա դու ի՞նչ կանեիր, խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր:


Չեմ սիրում, երբ սկսում են անձնականացնել ու հարցնել թե ի՞նչ կանեի նման դեպքերում.. բայց քանի որ հարցը տրվել ա պատասխանեմ:

 Աղջիկս 11 տարեկան է: Կմտածեք  ահագին մեծ է ու նրան այլեւս մամայի շատ ընդգծված խնամքը պետք չի/ սա թեմայի շրջանակներում, իրականում խնամք միշտ պետք ա/, բայց պետք ա ցավով նշեմ, որ նա առանց ինձ իր կյանքը չի պատկերացնում՝ անգամ մի քանի օրվա բացակայությունս խիստ բացասական է ազդում նրա վրա եւ ինքը միշտ նեղանում ա ինձնից / նշեմ, որ նրա կողքին տատիկներ կան ու հարկավորի դեպքում կկարողանան  հոգալ իրա հոգսերը/  էտ պատճառով էլ ես ստպիված  գործը տանն եմ անում՝ բախտս բերել է քանզի դրա հնարավորությունը կա: Եթե չլինեին  ոչ մի գոյություն ունեցող տարբերակները ես *ստիպված*՝ կրկնում եմ ստիրպված պետք ա դիմեի դայակի: Հիմա եթե իմ բախտս էտ հարցում էլ բերեր դայակը լավ մարդ դուրս կգար, իսկ եթե չէ ուրեմն ես կփնտրեի մեկ ուրիշին: 

Խնդիրը նրանում չի, թե ինչ ենք դիմում դայակի, խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ պատասխանատու անձը իր գործը սխալ է կատարում: Չեմ կարծում, որ ուեւէ մի ծնող ուզում ա իր երեխային հանձնի նման վայրենիների ձեռքը ու ինքը հանգիստ գնա գործի: Էտպես որ լինի ուրեմն երկրագնդի կանանց մի ստվար զանգված պետք է տանը նստի ու մինչեւ երխաների չափահաս դառնալը չաշխատի / դրանով կողակիցների աչքին լույս տալով/: Ոչ թե պետք է ծնողին մեղադրել ու հորդորել, որ  տանը նստի, այլ այն ֆիրմայի գործատուները ովքեր զբաղվում են դայակների տրամադրմամբ պետք է առաջինը իրենք աչալուրջ լինեն ու խստագույն պայմաններ դնեն իրենց աշխատողների առջեւ:

ի դեպ քաղաքը  որտեղ ես ապրում եմ՝ կանանց մեծ մասը անվճար դայակներ են իրենց երեխաների համար, քանզի աշխատանք չգտնելու պատճառով տանը նստած են:

----------

keyboard (24.03.2010), Արծիվ (24.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ............Հասկանում եմ որ ծնողը պետք է աշխատի որ երեխայի գոյությունը պաշտպանի բայց ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում որ այդ նույն ծնողը իր սեփական երեխային կհանձնի ամեն մի հանդիպած մարդու որը չգիտի թե երեխայի հետ ինչպես վարվել և խնամել: .............


Հա դե դայակ վարձելը չի նշանակում փողոցից մեկին բռնել բերել... սովորաբար, դայակ լինում են կամ երկար տարիներ դայակությամբ զբաղվողները, ու արդեն ծանոթ–բարեկամների միջոցով ես գտնում, սովորաբար տենց մարդը չի կարող վատ համբավ ունենա ու քեզ էլ խորհուրդ տան, կամ կարող են լինել բարեկամներ, հարեւաններ... մարդ գիտեմ, իր հարևան կնոջն է թողնում երեխային։ 
Համ էլ՝ ինչ ա նշանակում չգիտի երեխային ինչպես պահի՞  :Jpit:  սովորաբար դայակ լինում ա նախկին մայր ու տատիկը, կարող ա նույնիսկ երեխայի մորից էլ լավ պահի... երիտասարդ մայրերը թե չէ շատ են իմանում ոնց երեխա պահել.. մանավանդ եթե տատիները հեռու են տնվում ու ամեն օր չեն կարող օգնել, հնարավոր ա մի քանի երեխա մեծացրած դայակը ավելի լավ իմանա ինչ անել, քան մայրը  :Jpit:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բայց ինչի այդքան ծայրահեղ՞ 
> Օրինակ, ընկերուհիս շաաաա՜տ ուշադիր, շաաաաա՜տ մանրակրկիտ մարդ ա, նույնիսկ ես, կամ մեր ընդհանուր ընկերուհիները առաջարկում էինք երեխայի հետ մնալ մի քանի ժամով, որ մի տեղ կարողանա գնալ, չէր վստահում։ Երբ արդեն պետք է աշխատանքի գնար, հետաքրքրվեց ու իր ընկերներից մեկի երեխաների նախկին դայակին հրավիրեց, ով շատ լավ համբավ ունի ու նորմալ պահում ա երեխային։
>  Իր մայրը Հայաստանում չի ապրում, իսկ ամուսնու մայրը եւս երեք թոռ է պահում, այնպես որ հաստատ չէր կարողանա օրեկան 9 ժամ երեխայի հետ մնալ։ 
> Պատկերացնում ես, որ 6 ամսեկան երեխային կարելի ա մանկապարտեզ տաաալլ՞՞՞   Զզվում եմ մանկապարտեզներից...
> Ճիշտ է, հիմա այն չեն մանկապարտեզները ինչ սովետի ժամանակ, ավելի մակարդակով են, բայց մեկ է, էդ սառնությունը ու անտարբերությունը մանկապարտեզներում ավելի շատ է... իսկ սադիստ դայակները Հայաստանում դժվար թե պատահեն... փոքր երկիր ենք, մեկը տենց բան անի, կտան–կսպանեն։ Համ էլ՝ ոնց էլ չլինի ծանոթ տատիի պետք է վստահես, հո փողոցից մարդ չես բերելու...


Եթե խոսքը բուն Հայաստանի մանկապարտեզներին է վերաբերվում ապա ես չեմ կարող վիճել այդ հարցում որովհետև Հայաստանում չեմ ապրում իսկ մեզ մոտ այդպես չի, փառք Աստծո աղջիկս հաճախում է մանկապրտեզ ու ամեն ինչ կարգին է: Այս երկրում ամեն ինչ նոռմալ է, մանկապարտեզների վիճակը գերազանց դրա համար խորհուրդ տվեցի մանկապարտեզ տալ երեխային այլ ոչ ոմն դայակի: Պարզապես այստեղ մի քիչ թյուրիմացություն եղեվ քանի որ ես այստեղի մանկապարտեզները նկատի ունեի իսկ դուք Հայաստանի:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Չեմ սիրում, երբ սկսում են անձնականացնել ու հարցնել թե ի՞նչ կանեի նման դեպքերում.. բայց քանի որ հարցը տրվել ա պատասխանեմ:
> 
>  Աղջիկս 11 տարեկան է: Կմտածեք  ահագին մեծ է ու նրան այլեւս մամայի շատ ընդգծված խնամքը պետք չի/ սա թեմայի շրջանակներում, իրականում խնամք միշտ պետք ա/, բայց պետք ա ցավով նշեմ, որ նա առանց ինձ իր կյանքը չի պատկերացնում՝ անգամ մի քանի օրվա բացակայությունս խիստ բացասական է ազդում նրա վրա եւ ինքը միշտ նեղանում ա ինձնից / նշեմ, որ նրա կողքին տատիկներ կան ու հարկավորի դեպքում կկարողանան  հոգալ իրա հոգսերը/  էտ պատճառով էլ ես ստպիված  գործը տանն եմ անում՝ բախտս բերել է քանզի դրա հնարավորությունը կա: Եթե չլինեին  ոչ մի գոյություն ունեցող տարբերակները ես *ստիպված*՝ կրկնում եմ ստիրպված պետք ա դիմեի դայակի: Հիմա եթե իմ բախտս էտ հարցում էլ բերեր դայակը լավ մարդ դուրս կգար, իսկ եթե չէ ուրեմն ես կփնտրեի մեկ ուրիշին: 
> 
> Խնդիրը նրանում չի, թե ինչ ենք դիմում դայակի, խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ պատասխանատու անձը իր գործը սխալ է կատարում: Չեմ կարծում, որ ուեւէ մի ծնող ուզում ա իր երեխային հանձնի նման վայրենիների ձեռքը ու ինքը հանգիստ գնա գործի: Էտպես որ լինի ուրեմն երկրագնդի կանանց մի ստվար զանգված պետք է տանը նստի ու մինչեւ երխաների չափահաս դառնալը չաշխատի / դրանով կողակիցների աչքին լույս տալով/: Ոչ թե պետք է ծնողին մեղադրել ու հորդորել, որ  տանը նստի, այլ այն ֆիրմայի գործատուները ովքեր զբաղվում են դայակների տրամադրմամբ պետք է առաջինը իրենք աչալուրջ լինեն ու խստագույն պայմաններ դնեն իրենց աշխատողների առջեւ:
> 
> ի դեպ քաղաքը  որտեղ ես ապրում եմ՝ կանանց մեծ մասը անվճար դայակներ են իրենց երեխաների համար, քանզի աշխատանք չգտնելու պատճառով տանը նստած են:


Դուք լրիվ իրավացի եք ձեր գրառման մեջ և ես ընդունում եմ դա, ես չեմ խրախուսում որ ծնողը նստի տանը բայց նա կարող է ավելի զգույշ լինել դայակի հարցում: Եթե դայակը ոչ մի փաստաթուղթ չունի իր մասնագիտությունը հաստատող ապա չպետք է երեխային վստահել նրան (բացառությամբ հարազատի կամ մտերիմի) և ամենակարևորը ձեզ հետ շատ համաձայն եմ այն հարցում որ պետք է մեղադրել այն հաստատություններին որտեղ այդ դահիճ դայակներն են աշխատում և ստիպել նրանց օրենքի բոլոր խստությամբ վարվել նրանց հետ: Մեզ մոտ ԱՄՆ-ում այդպես չի և եթե որև է դայակ, երեխա խնամող կամ մանկապարտեզ սխալ մոտեցում է ցուցաբերում տվյալ երեխայի նկատմամբ ապա դու կարող ես դատի տալ այդ կազմակերպությանը կամ էլ անհատին և ըստ օրենքի նրանց կպատժեն: Նորից եմ ասում փառք Աստծո որ ես ապրում եմ մի երկրում որտեղ մարդը արժեք ունի, էլ չեմ խոսում երեխաների մասին և ես կցանկանայի որ նույնը լիներ մեր Հայաստանում:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հա դե դայակ վարձելը չի նշանակում փողոցից մեկին բռնել բերել... սովորաբար, դայակ լինում են կամ երկար տարիներ դայակությամբ զբաղվողները, ու արդեն ծանոթ–բարեկամների միջոցով ես գտնում, սովորաբար տենց մարդը չի կարող վատ համբավ ունենա ու քեզ էլ խորհուրդ տան, կամ կարող են լինել բարեկամներ, հարեւաններ... մարդ գիտեմ, իր հարևան կնոջն է թողնում երեխային։ 
> Համ էլ՝ ինչ ա նշանակում չգիտի երեխային ինչպես պահի՞  սովորաբար դայակ լինում ա նախկին մայր ու տատիկը, կարող ա նույնիսկ երեխայի մորից էլ լավ պահի... երիտասարդ մայրերը թե չէ շատ են իմանում ոնց երեխա պահել.. մանավանդ եթե տատիները հեռու են տնվում ու ամեն օր չեն կարող օգնել, հնարավոր ա մի քանի երեխա մեծացրած դայակը ավելի լավ իմանա ինչ անել, քան մայրը


Ի՞նչի Հայաստանում քիչ կան դայակներ որ երեխա խնամել չգիտեն  :Smile:  Այո դայակ լինում են այն մարդիկ ովքեր անցել են այդ բոլոր փորձությունները բայց դե այնուամենայնիվ դայակը պետք է իր մասնագիտությունը հաստատող փաստաթուղթ ունենալ: Նորից եմ ասում ես չգիտեմ Հայաստանի ներկայիս վիճակը դայակների հարցում (12 տարի է ինչ չեմ եղել Հայաստանում) բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ որ ամեն ինչ պետք է լինի օրենքի սահմաններում և այն մարդիկ ովքեր երեխաներ են խնամում կամ ձեր լեզվով ասած դայակություն են անում պետք է համապատասխան դասընթացներ անցնեն մինչև աշխատաքի տեղավորումը: Մեզ մոտ մանկապարտեզներում կան շատ երիտասարդ մանկավարժներ կամ երեխա խնամողներ որոնք հմտացած են իրենց մասնագիտության մեջ և ես ավելի շատ իմ երեխային կվստահեի այդ անձանց այլ ոչ թե տատիկիս կամ պապիկիս կամ էլ հորաքրոջս: Մի խոսքով ասած դու այդտեղի պահով եք նայում այս հարցին իսկ ես այստեղի դրա համար էլ դուք ավելի շատ դայակությանն եք հավանություն տալիս իսկ ես մանկապարտեզներին: Բարին ընդ ձեզ  :Smile:

----------

Ժունդիայի (24.03.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Դուք լրիվ իրավացի եք ձեր գրառման մեջ և ես ընդունում եմ դա, ես չեմ խրախուսում որ ծնողը նստի տանը բայց նա կարող է ավելի զգույշ լինել դայակի հարցում: Եթե դայակը ոչ մի փաստաթուղթ չունի իր մասնագիտությունը հաստատող ապա չպետք է երեխային վստահել նրան (բացառությամբ հարազատի կամ մտերիմի) և ամենակարևորը ձեզ հետ շատ համաձայն եմ այն հարցում որ պետք է մեղադրել այն հաստատություններին որտեղ այդ դահիճ դայակներն են աշխատում և ստիպել նրանց օրենքի բոլոր խստությամբ վարվել նրանց հետ: Մեզ մոտ ԱՄՆ-ում այդպես չի և եթե որև է դայակ, երեխա խնամող կամ մանկապարտեզ սխալ մոտեցում է ցուցաբերում տվյալ երեխայի նկատմամբ ապա դու կարող ես դատի տալ այդ կազմակերպությանը կամ էլ անհատին և ըստ օրենքի նրանց կպատժեն: Նորից եմ ասում փառք Աստծո որ ես ապրում եմ մի երկրում որտեղ մարդը արժեք ունի, էլ չեմ խոսում երեխաների մասին և ես կցանկանայի որ նույնը լիներ մեր Հայաստանում:


Ես ինչքանով որ գիտեմ Հայաստանում չկան հատուկ հաստատություններ, որոնք դայակներ են տրամադրում: Հայաստանում  դա դրված է ծանոթ- բարեկամ- հարեւան մակարդակի վրա, երբ մեկը երաշխավորում է տվյալ դայակի համար: Երաշխավորելն էլ իհարկե բանավոր է կատարվում: Էս հարցում կարծում եմ Հայաստանը դեռ գտնվում է մանկամսուրի մակարդակում:

----------

Արծիվ (24.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ես ինչքանով որ գիտեմ Հայաստանում չկան հատուկ հաստատություններ, որոնք դայակներ են տրամադրում: Հայաստանում  դա դրված է ծանոթ- բարեկամ- հարեւան մակարդակի վրա, երբ մեկը երաշխավորում է տվյալ դայակի համար: Երաշխավորելն էլ իհարկե բանավոր է կատարվում: Էս հարցում կարծում եմ Հայաստանը դեռ գտնվում է մանկամսուրի մակարդակում:


Ցավոք սրտի այո, բայց հույսով եմ կգա մի ժամանակ որ այդ հարցն էլ կլուծվի և ամեն բան իր տեղը կնկնի: Այս երկիրն էլ ինչպես նաև շատ երկրներ ունեցել են այդպիսի պռոբլեմներ և ժամանակի ընթացքում ամեն ինչ հարթվել է, իհարկե ի շնորհիվ այս երկրի խելացի ղեկավարների (որոնք միշտ մտածել և հոգ են տարել սեփական ժողորդի բարգավաճման, շահերի և ամենակարևորը մարդու կյանքի արժեքավորման մասին այլ ոչ թե սեփական գրպաները մեծացնելու մասին) միջամտությամբ որի կարիքը շատ ունի այսօրվա Հայաստանը:

----------

Ժունդիայի (26.03.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

> Օրինակ ծնողներս ինձ փոքր ժամանակ մանկապարտեզում էին թողնում, ու այսօրվա նման հիշում եմ թե ինչպես էր _Զեփյուռ մորաքույրը_ մեզ սիլլա քաշում: Մանկապարտեզներում նմանատիպ երևույթնենր ավելի հաճախակի են:


ինչ դաժան մանկություն.... ես ինքս զզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզվում էի ու մինչև հիմա էլ զզվում եմ մանկապարտեզ ասածից.... :Bad:

----------

Lord (23.04.2010), VisTolog (23.04.2010), Միքո (22.04.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ինչ դաժան մանկություն.... ես ինքս զզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզզվում էի ու մինչև հիմա էլ զզվում եմ մանկապարտեզ ասածից....


Իսկ ես, օրինակ, շատ էլ սիրում էի, ու չէի հասկանում էն երեխոքին, որ ասում էին, թե չեն սիրում, ուզում են շուտ տուն գնալ, բան…
Միայն մի անգամ եմ «սիլլա կերել», էն էլ շա՜տ իրավացիորեն, ու էս ասում եմ ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ հիմա եմ հասկանում պատճառը, այլ հենց էդ պահին էլ գիտակցում էի, թե ինչքան մեծ պատասխանատվություն ա դաստիարակի համար, եթե հանկարծ կորեի… Իսկ ես ընկել էի «մանկապարտեզից փախնող» ինչ-որ երեխեքի հետևից, որ ինձ համոզում էին իրենց հետ փախնել, ու համոզում էի, որ չփախնեն, որ էդ վատ ա, որ առանց էդ էլ շատ շուտով տուն ենք գնալու… և այլն :LOL: : Մի խոսքով, մեզ գտան ավտոտնակների ետևից, ահագին փնտրելուց հետո: Մինչև հիմա ամաչում եմ դրա համար:

Հա, իսկ «անձնական» բոբո դայակների մասին էլ կասեմ, որ անձամբ եմ ճանաչում կանանց, որ դայակ են ու հիանալի նվիրումով են աշխատում: Նրանցից մեկի ու իր պահած պուճուրի հարաբերություններին առիթ եմ ունեցել ներկա գտնվել, կներեք, բայց շատ մամաներ նույնիսկ էդքան սիրով ու հավեսով չեն վերաբերվում իրենց երեխաներին, ոնց որ էս դեպքն է: Իսկ պուճուրը իր սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ դայակին «տատա» է ասում :Love: …

----------

Ժունդիայի (23.04.2010)

----------

